# Rockwell 28-200 Band Saw



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

I've got a guy trying to sell me one of these for $250.00. It's in really good shape. Does anyone know the quality of these saws and is that a decent price? Thanks.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I took a look here: http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=698&tab=4 as I wasn't familiar with Rockwell/Delta band saw model numbers. It looks like your good, ol', basic 14" Rockwell/Delta band saw. I don't think you can go wrong for that price if it's in good shape.

Bill


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I took a look here: http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=698&tab=4 as I wasn't familiar with Rockwell/Delta band saw model numbers. It looks like your good, ol', basic 14" Rockwell/Delta band saw. I don't think you can go wrong for that price if it's in good shape.
> 
> Bill


Thanks for that. The one I'm looking at does not have a fence. Would finding one be an issue or will an after market BS fence work fine? Sorry. I've never owned a BandSaw.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

The 28-200 is the band saw that most all other manufacturers base their product on. It's been said that Noah used one when constructing the Ark. Depending on the age of the particular saw you are looking at finding an original fence could be a challenge, but don't despair because just about every company that makes an aftermarket fence will have something that will bolt onto the 28-200. If after you got it anything needs fixing or tweaking the web site Dodgeboy linked is a great place to look for help.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

<<_ The one I'm looking at does not have a fence. Would finding one be an issue or will an after market BS fence work fine?_ >>

Ycreek doesn't own the saw yet and is thinking of upgrading! He's a true credit to this forum!! :thumbsup:

Like John said, you can probably find a variety fences for that saw. I put a Jet fence on a 12" Craftsman band saw. I think the fence is worth more than the saw is.

Bill


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*saw*

I've sold them for about 200., but whats 50 now a days. Go 4 it.


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks y'all. I'm gonna get it. Yall's knowledge continues to help me more than you know. Thanks again.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

You can adapt some TS fences to work on BS's just fine. Most older BS fences don't fasten to the outboard end anyway. I have one with a Delta factory fence and one with a converted TS fence from a 60 year old TS. They work equally well. The fences from the old Delta 8" and 10" tilting table saws will work on your saw. You would just have to shorten the fence. Those saws can usually be found for $20 including a miter gage at garage sales or CL. If you are going to resaw you will need a taller fence.
Dan Coleman


----------

